# Temporary fencing garden barrier



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I posted a thread a while back about Rosie chewing on the stones in the garden (as garden covered in them), I now take her out on a lead every time she goes out and control where she goes but the little tyke must still get to the odd one and now I've noticed one in her stool yesterday so I'm really worried again 

Some people have mentioned temporary fencing and I think we are going to have to do this now for Rosie's safety. Does anyone know if there is such a type or know of a uk supplier of such fencing that is weighted (so can stand on patio slabs) as where the fence needs to go is not on grass so we cannot hammer poles in.

I've tried google searching but thought it would be worth asking here too

HELP!! thanks


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Try Kaleidoscope on internet garden section. I bought some from there but it may be a bit tall for what you want it for. It is free standing or you can anchor it.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I bought free standing wooden fencing off ebay (wasnt very cheap though). The fence panels stood on weighted wooden feet. However it gets really windy where I live and they kept on blowing over. How big of an area do you want to fence off?


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for your ideas so far...Area is small patio but borders of patio have stones in too so needs to bend. I think I know the pens you mean with the wooden bases, we had one similar for the kids! shame we haven't still got it to try.

A neighbour just suggested as a quick fix chicken wire slotted into the grass in a circle and put her in that to go toilet until sh'e passed the teething stage. Might be worth a go?? Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

We have used chicken wire slotted onto strong metal canes to close some gaps in our hedge into the field, and we have also used some wooden trellis wedged (very roughly but quite stable) to stop Maisie going down the side of the house where we have lots of stones, bricks etc she would love to get hold of!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I keep getting emails that promise 'easy erections' but I'm not sure they're what you're after......however, eBay have lots of freestanding fence options xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I keep getting emails that promise 'easy erections' but I'm not sure they're what you're after......however, eBay have lots of freestanding fence options xxx


Who I say xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that Boycie typing again? Xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes his grammar isn't very good as he is only eight weeks x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm very impressed. Poppy controls the ipad in a sort of Stephen Hawking fashion but with her nose. I think she's trying to put pizzle sticks on a subscribe and save at Amazon


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

You shouldn't let her have your password x


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I keep getting emails that promise 'easy erections' but I'm not sure they're what you're after......xxx


Lol ...erm no!


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas folks ( and pc proficient poochies!) ....thinking of some kind of fencing off of patio area now, cleared most of stones in that area so should be safer once we fence off, phew! Feel much better now


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

How about if you cannot fence it off easily, cover up the stone area using something like the weed control roll that you put down before the stones! but put it on top of the stones as a temporary measure?? not sure if that would work for you??? 
We have resorted to putting paving slabs on our raised garden to stop Ted digging it up, so at present we have lost our garden  and hopefully we will get it back once he is older!!!!! 
perhaps not! maybe it's gone now forever!

Sorry just reread your first post, perhaps not such a brilliant idea now, as you would need to fix the webbing down somehow! doh!!


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Ted said:


> We have resorted to putting paving slabs on our raised garden to stop Ted digging it up, so at present we have lost our garden  and hopefully we will get it back once he is older!!!!!
> perhaps not! maybe it's gone now forever!


Lol, yes Rosie is digging too but I'm leaving her to it for now as once fence is in place she won't be able to get on the grass  Feel a bit mean cuttng half the garden off from her but it's better than her getting ill eating stones and like you say one day we may get our garden back!!??...or should I say Rosie might get it back if she stops eating the stones when she's older!!

I have given up clearing the stones as under the stones was dirt with even more stones in  so like you have used bricks to cover it up...she even gnaws on them but at least she can't swallow them

...so sorted now I hope! :whoo:


----------

